# Crucial tips to recovery from my experience (recovered)



## Livedreamer (May 23, 2013)

This is to those who are in the begining stages of DP/DR ,which is the worst trust me it gets alot better. Right now you have many questions and are constantly obsessing about your symptoms. This is normal and no your not going crazy and your brain isnt (fried). Whether it was triggered by lsd,shrooms,weed, alch, natural, etc.. Its the same disorder; here are a list of tips that i found important in my recovery.

1.) Get informed on the disorder, yes you will encounter some information that can scare the crap out of you, but it is better to get your questions answered then dwell on them all day.

2.) Share your experiences, in the beggining stages we think we are the only one's going through our symptoms but its amazing how common alot of our symptoms really are. It is important that you feel that you are not alone and it is good to be reassured by others to help calm the anxiety which makes it a big deal.

3.) Control your research, I know its hard not to obsess about this but the more you dwell on your symptoms the stronger they become, now dont think oh shit i have thought so much im screwed most of us do thats why it has become a disorder its a process in the recovery. Do not read up on symptoms that you dont have you dont wanna pick up on other peoples symptoms. remember its all anxiety no schizo, no mania, no cotards. although theres many common symptoms you may not have what the other does and vice versa, which in a anxiouse state you can pick up these Bullshit ideas. Look specificaly for what you feel.

*4.) The elephant in the room. Once your questions are answered and you understand your not going crazy or whatever fear triggered your DP , mine was the thought that shrooms and acid fucked up my mind and I was now crazy. You have to move on DISTRACT yourself although you still feel it you have to try to not give it attention, you may no its there but try and proceed with your life like its not. Trust me with time it reduces the symptoms.

*5.) Time, talking about time you have to trust that this disorder will go away every hour you spend not thinking about it you are taking a step towards recovery there will be a point where you dont even notice the symptoms until you actually provoke those thoughts.

6.) Hope, dont give in and say i will be like this forever, hope is crucial.

*7.) balanced diet, stay away from cigaretts,weed, any type of caffeine. And stock up on watermelon this fruit calms your adrenal glands which helps reduce stress.

8.) Only come to this website if you need reassurance.after you know what you need to know stay away unless you NEED to know something dont just come because u want to know more, remember you want to forget about this disorder not spend your time obsessing.

9.) Express Yourself. You have alot of built up emotions inside of you, whether its to a trusted friend someone you met here, or to yourself cry your heart out when you feel it coming it is good it helps with the feeling of being detached or emotionless etc...

There are many more i have forgot to mention if you want to contact me my email is [email protected] , i am here if you have any questions or just want to talk you can send me messages but honestly i hardly ever come to this site just every once in a while to help people in the situation i was once in. Happy thoughts


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

Great, Im in the process of expressing myself lol

I think I do probably need a break from the forum...


----------



## FrenchFellow (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi ! 
I have DP/DR since 8 months and your post is what I needed! It's getting better since I accepted I had this condition but lately I relapsed into an obsession cycle about brain damages caused by a single bad trip with shrooms. The more I researched, the more I built new symptoms. 
Now I'm scared looking for answers... ^^

Anyway, I think I'm going to right a "reassurance letter to myself" and stop spending too much time looking for answers I already have.

Apologize for my english, I'm french.


----------



## FrenchFellow (Nov 19, 2013)

And to confirm what you said about expressing ourselves. I recently participated to a holotropic breathwork (Stan Grof) session and spent half of it crying so loud it felt so good to release the buried emotions I couldn't express since I have DP.


----------



## buzzcutseason (Dec 2, 2013)

All of the above tips have helped me out so much, as have returning to instincts. A girl that I'm talking to told me today "If you're struggling mentally because of anxiety (DP) return to instincts. Don't think. About anything. Eat. Drink. Breathe. And sleep." I've had the most peaceful day today, was able to handle some adult status stuff involving a 20 year old I was letting stay in my apartment (I'm 18), and created the best piece of artwork I've ever made. And for 30 minutes, my DP and DR almost completely went away. Time felt like it was normally passing. I was thinking at a normal pace.

TL;DR - Be instinctual for a day. Eat, drink, breathe, and sleep. Just take one day to try it. Good luck.


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

buzzcutseason said:


> All of the above tips have helped me out so much, as have returning to instincts. A girl that I'm talking to told me today "If you're struggling mentally because of anxiety (DP) return to instincts. Don't think. About anything. Eat. Drink. Breathe. And sleep." I've had the most peaceful day today, was able to handle some adult status stuff involving a 20 year old I was letting stay in my apartment (I'm 18), and created the best piece of artwork I've ever made. And for 30 minutes, my DP and DR almost completely went away. Time felt like it was normally passing. I was thinking at a normal pace.
> 
> TL;DR - Be instinctual for a day. Eat, drink, breathe, and sleep. Just take one day to try it. Good luck.


That's a very wise girl you're talking to


----------



## buzzcutseason (Dec 2, 2013)

pinkpaw said:


> That's a very wise girl you're talking to


She is actually very beautiful and very wise, doesn't suffer from DP and DR though, just anxiety and depression.


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

The best people usually do/have done


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

buzzcutseason said:


> All of the above tips have helped me out so much, as have returning to instincts. A girl that I'm talking to told me today "If you're struggling mentally because of anxiety (DP) return to instincts. Don't think. About anything. Eat. Drink. Breathe. And sleep." I've had the most peaceful day today, was able to handle some adult status stuff involving a 20 year old I was letting stay in my apartment (I'm 18), and created the best piece of artwork I've ever made. And for 30 minutes, my DP and DR almost completely went away. Time felt like it was normally passing. I was thinking at a normal pace.
> 
> TL;DR - Be instinctual for a day. Eat, drink, breathe, and sleep. Just take one day to try it. Good luck.


This is great advice! Instincts are the most powerful form of guidance we have. They cut through the bullshit, and there's no intellectualising needed b/c they just 'are'.


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

YES!!!! You hit the nail right on the head. Couldn't agree any more.

What I used to do was absolutely OBSESS over my symptoms. Literally drag myself deeper and deeper into a deep dark abyss of unimaginable suffering. Daily. I wrote some deep poems ;p

But like you said, distraction is an absolute key.

My DP/DR would cause me some pretty dreadful symptoms. But the anxiety and depression that followed because I was obsessing over the DP/DR was 100X worse. The depression hindered my recovery. But now... By distracting myself from obsessing, the anxiety and depression has lessened significantly.

What I have found out... Is that I need *something* to look foreword to. Be it going to a grocery store with my mom (im 15), taking a walk, or watching tv, I needed something. However the anxiety and depression killed that. I felt that "what's the point of looking foreword? I'll just feel down in the dumps then too!" I began to question life's existence, felt hopeless, and literally felt worthless and there was absolutely no hope in sight. None. But by slowly eliminating those negative thoughts, I can look foreword to things again, and feel so much better. This temporary fix has helped me tremendously. Nothing compares to what that has done for me.

At school now, the past few days I have basically gotten through the day absolutely DP/DR FREE. It's not until I think "Hey, remember the Depersonalization?" That I begin to feel bad. But I stop myself from thinking about it, and before I know it i'm distracted again. 
I need to take it one step at a time. I begin to feel anxious and weird when I think ahead too far. But once I calm down, I can think clearly again.

The DP/DR comes and goes. It lasts a minute or two, but now it is fleeting, and there IS HOPE! I feel so happy that I am on the road to recovery.

Thank you to all who have encouraged me.

Hope:

"My heart has been broken
I've laid out my shame
Because of your mercy 
All I can say is... 
I love you.

Nothing compares to what you've done for me. 
No.
Nothing can seperate us. 
No nothing can seperate us.
Not death or life or dark or light or unseen power now or ever!!"

- Prodigal


----------



## Waverer (Jul 4, 2014)

59Ballons said:


> YES!!!! You hit the nail right on the head. Couldn't agree any more.
> 
> What I used to do was absolutely OBSESS over my symptoms. Literally drag myself deeper and deeper into a deep dark abyss of unimaginable suffering. Daily. I wrote some deep poems ;p
> 
> ...


The best post I could have found (both yours and livedreamer's).  I will take it day by day, and see what happens. And not obsess with it, it's not worthy. Thanks for writing, it's really helpful.


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Did you have any issues with time perception?


----------

